# Kurioses: Twitch-Streamer rastet aus - zerstört 180 Euro-Controller



## MarcHatke (12. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kurioses: Twitch-Streamer rastet aus - zerstört 180 Euro-Controller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kurioses: Twitch-Streamer rastet aus - zerstört 180 Euro-Controller


----------



## Zaepfle (12. Oktober 2016)

Früher hab ich auch ein zwei mal den Controller übers Knie gebrochen bzw die Tastatur ^^

Jetzt schaffe ich es zum Glück wenn mich ein Spiel derart frustet es einfach auszuschalten oder 15 min Pause einzulegen.


----------



## Tori1 (12. Oktober 2016)

Desshalb kaufe ich immer 2 Tastaturen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2016)

Was ist denn ein Euro-Controller? Und wurden wirklich gleich 180 Stück davon geschrottet? Deutschland, deine Bindestriche ...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei Pro Evolution Soccer hab ich auch mal ein Xbox 360-Pad zerstört, wobei das auch vorher schon bei einer Taste nicht mehr ganz okay war. Wenn man 10 Partien am Stück nicht gewinnt trotz im Durchschnitt 15:2 Torschüsse und dann zum 4. mal nacheinander wieder in der Nachspielzeit durch einen Freistoß aus 30m verliert, den der Tabellenletzte verwandelt, ohne dass ich als Spieler eingreifen kann, dann kann so was schon mal vorkommen... ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Pro Evolution Soccer hab ich auch mal ein Xbox 360-Pad zerstört


Das geht doch noch 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6m2u4pOMtBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das geht doch noch


  Und die Freunde haben überlebt? ^^   Bestimmt später eingereicht bei der Versicherung: "Beim Tor-Feiern ist mir das Gamepad aus der Hand gerutscht" ...


----------



## Desotho (12. Oktober 2016)

180 EUR für Werbung investiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das geht doch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber Leute, die wegen Frustmomenten in Spielen gleich mal Technik im Wert von mehreren Hundert Euro im Wutrausch vernichten, sollten sich bei nem Antiagressionstraining anmelden oder gleich einen Experten aufsuchen. 

Oder noch besser: ein anderes Hobby suchen. Häkeln oder Angeln zum Beispiel... 
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2016)

Naja, solche Sachen sind auch oft inszeniert.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2016)

Kein Mitleid. Entweder können die Leute den Wert nicht richtig einschätzen, oder sie haben tieferliegende Probleme.


----------



## Zybba (12. Oktober 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja, solche Sachen sind auch oft inszeniert.


Jap.
Ich kann solche Videos kaum "genießen", da ich überall, nur Marketingsstunts vermute. ^^

Das Twitch Video wirkt real, das YT Ding hingegen sieht für mich nach Fake aus.




Orzhov schrieb:


> Kein Mitleid. Entweder können die Leute den Wert nicht richtig einschätzen, oder sie haben tieferliegende Probleme.


Kein Mitleid, weil sie tieferliegende Probleme haben? Ok!


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man tieferliegende Probleme hat, dann sollte man sich eine Freundin suchen


----------



## Emke (12. Oktober 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn man tieferliegende Probleme hat, dann sollte man sich eine Freundin suchen


Eher ein Therapeut, sonst macht so einer das mit der Freundin dann


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder noch besser: ein anderes Hobby suchen. Häkeln oder Angeln zum Beispiel...
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Ich hab es mal mit Häkeln und Stricken versucht. Und das ist kein Witz. 
Das einzige, was ich erreicht habe, war eine Nadel in meinem Finger, verbale Flatulenzen und vor allem, dass ich meiner damaligen Freundin neue Nadeln besorgen durfte, weil ich ihre kaputt gemacht habe.




Orzhov schrieb:


> Kein Mitleid. Entweder können die Leute den Wert nicht richtig einschätzen, oder sie haben tieferliegende Probleme.


Wenn die Probleme tiefer liegen, sollte man schon zumindest Mitgefühl, wenn schon kein Mitleid zeigen.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2016)

das einzige was ich "geschrottet" hab in Sachen Controller, war einer vom N64, bzw. dessen Analog-Stick eigentlich nur, wegen den ollen Analog-Dreh Minispielen bei Mario Party (Seil ziehen, das Fahrrad BooHoo Minispiel und das Fly-Guy aufziehen)


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das einzige was ich "geschrottet" hab in Sachen Controller, war einer vom N64, bzw. dessen Analog-Stick eigentlich nur, wegen den ollen Analog-Dreh Minispielen bei Mario Party (Seil ziehen, das Fahrrad BooHoo Minispiel und das Fly-Guy aufziehen)



Ich habe mal eine FF7-CD geschrottet. Der Controller lag beim CD-Wechsel mit den Griffen nach oben. Da klingelte es an der Tür und ich hab mich so erschreckt das die CD vom Finger hüpfte und auf dem Controllergriff landete.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Oktober 2016)

Tja, Pech für den unbekannten Streaming-Heini muss er halt 200€ für neues Equipment ausgeben. Wenn ein Sodapoppin oder Lirik sowas bringen würden, dann würden sich vermutlich von diversen Herstellern mit kostenlosen Ersatz-Produkten beworfen werden


----------



## McDrake (13. Oktober 2016)

Die letzten Eingabegeräte, welche mir nicht stand halten konnten waren solche Teile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danach waren die Dinger einfach zu gut verbaut.
*grummel"

(oder die Spiele einfacher... oder ich ausgeglichener... oder...)


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2016)

Die gingen doch meist vorher schon kaputt durchs Decathlon oder Winter Games spielen


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die letzten Eingabegeräte, welche mir nicht stand halten konnten waren solche Teile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dachte der Competition Pro wäre extrem robust gewesen. Und was die alten Nintendo-Controller angeht, das kleine NES-Klötzchen hätte man vermutlich aus einem Hochhaus werfen können ohne das da was passiert. Und wenn ich an aktuellere Standard-Controller denke wie die Wii-Mote oder das 360-Pad die konnte man auch durch Zimmer fliegen lassen ohne das es einen Schaden gibt .... naja zumindest nicht am Controller


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die letzten Eingabegeräte, welche mir nicht stand halten konnten waren solche Teile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C64 hab ich vergessen, naja N64 und C64 sind ja fast gleich, liegen ja nur 11 Buchstaben dazwischen  

aber von den Joysticks hatte ich auch Verschleiß ja


----------



## Celerex (13. Oktober 2016)

Also ich habe in meiner Spielerkarriere schon öfter mal den Controller auf den Tisch geknallt oder mit der Faust ein weniger fester auf meiner Tastatur aufgesetzt, aber ich kann mit Stolz behaupten, dass ich im Ärger noch nie einer Hardware kaputt gemacht habe, lediglich meine Stimmbänder, aber das ist ja nichts was sich nicht selbst wieder "repariert"


----------



## knarfe1000 (13. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die letzten Eingabegeräte, welche mir nicht stand halten konnten waren solche Teile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAs wollte ich auch schreiben. In jungen Jahren habe ich so einiges an Joysticks und anderer Hardware aus Wut geschrottet. Aber mit dem Alter hört das irgendwann von selbst auf...


----------



## stawacz (13. Oktober 2016)

also mal rumflamen is ja ok,aber ich mach doch nich meine eigene hardware kaputt.so weit hab ich mich dann doch noch unter kontrolle^^


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Pro Evolution Soccer hab ich auch mal ein Xbox 360-Pad zerstört



In Sachen Hardware bist Du hier die Referenz, da biste wirklich fit, aber auch an Dich geht die Frage: Was ist denn ein 360-Pad? Ist das sowas wie ein 12-Effekt oder ein Wars-Film?


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> ... auch an Dich geht die Frage: Was ist denn ein 360-Pad? Ist das sowas wie ein 12-Effekt oder ein Wars-Film?


Mopperst du jetzt hier ernsthaft rum, weil dich die Positionierung eines "-" stört?

Dann-musst du jetzt-aber ganz stark-sein-sonst regst du-dich-womöglich noch über-mein Posting auf-!


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2016)

Wenn-man-sonst-keine-Probleme-hat-,-dann-muss-man-sich-halt-an-fiesen-Bindestrichen-aufhängen-.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mopperst du jetzt hier ernsthaft rum, weil dich die Positionierung eines "-" stört?



Der "-" heißt übrigens Bindestrich. Ja, das tue ich. Ist das so schlimm? Für mich ist das auf dem Niveau von "kleine Mädchen Schule", wo man ja auch nicht weiß, ob die Mädchen klein sind oder die Schule klein ist. 

"Star Wars-Film" finde ich maximal lächerlich. Es zeigt mir, daß der schreibende Mensch die Substantivkomposita nicht verstanden hat. War jetzt wieder ein Fremdwort, das Du mir sicherlich übelnehmen wirst, Aus der Nummer komme ich doch nicht raus.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> [...] das Du mir sicherlich übelnehmen wirst*, A*us der Nummer komme ich doch nicht raus.



Und was zeigt uns das jetzt?


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und was zeigt uns das jetzt?



Daß die Bindestriche nicht sitzen. Außerdem blinkt da noch immer die gelbe Zwei rechts oben. pcgames.de macht sich über Bugs lustig, hält aber nicht einmal den eigenen Kasten sauber. Da kann man mal sehen, wie schwer Softwareentwicklung ist.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Der "-" heißt übrigens Bindestrich.


Da ich nicht "Bindestrich" geschrieben habe, geht allerdings auch "Das", weil es dann "das '-' Zeichen" heißt.



> Es zeigt mir, daß der schreibende Mensch die Substantivkomposita nicht verstanden hat.


... und das geht ja mal gar nicht! An einer Diskussion partizipieren und dann nicht mal korrekt Substantivkomposita adhibieren können - mit was für suspekten Individuen man hier inkommodiert wird ... tststs ...


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Daß die Bindestriche nicht sitzen.


Ähm, die Frage bezog sich auf was Anderes. Vielleicht kommst du so eher drauf:


Honigpumpe schrieb:


> ... ein Fremdwort, das Du mir sicherlich übelnehmen wirst*, A*us der Nummer ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da ich nicht "Bindestrich" geschrieben habe, geht allerdings auch "Das", weil es dann "das '-' Zeichen" heißt.
> 
> 
> ... und das geht ja mal gar nicht! An einer Diskussion partizipieren und dann nicht mal korrekt Substantivkomposita adhibieren können - mit was für suspekten Individuen man hier inkommodiert wird ... tststs ...



Ich hatte an Dich geglaubt, Worrel, ich dachte, wer Robert Crumb mag, kann kein schlechter Mensch sein, aber ich sehe, ich bin hier in der Minderheit. Nur weil ich "Star Wars"-Film richtig schreiben kann, gehöre ich wohl schon zu den "Studierten". Dabei habe ich wie Bill Gates das Studium abgebrochen, ich bin kein Akademiker. Es steht nicht gut um die deutsche Bildung, wenn einen schon die richtige Bindestrichschreibung zum Außenseiter macht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hatte an Dich geglaubt, Worrel, ich dachte, wer Robert Crumb mag, kann kein schlechter Mensch sein, aber ich sehe, ich bin hier in der Minderheit. Nur weil ich "Star Wars"-Film richtig schreiben kann, gehöre ich wohl schon zu den "Studierten". Dabei habe ich wie Bill Gates das Studium abgebrochen, ich bin kein Akademiker. Es steht nicht gut um die deutsche Bildung, wenn einen schon die richtige Bindestrichschreibung zum Außenseiter macht.


... eher nicht, es geht darum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... eher nicht, es geht darum:
> 
> https://www.allmystery.de/i/t5d9fb6_rechtschreib-flame.jpg



Ach, naja, es ist inzwischen zum Usus geworden, alle Leute, die mal eine bessere Interpunktion oder Rechtschreibung einfordern, als Nerds hinzustellen. Dann kommt der "Rechtschreibnazi". Man braucht, wie mal Miles Sabin, der Schreiber des Eclipse-Plugins für Scala, zu mir sagte: Du brauchst eine verdammt dicke Lederhaut. Man darf eben einfach nicht jede Kritik persönlich nehmen, auch wenn sie manchmal so gemeint ist.


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2016)

@Honigpumpe:
Soll das lustig sein oder meinst du das ernst?


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Honigpumpe:
> Soll das lustig sein oder meinst du das ernst?



Das ist mein voller Ernst. Die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist kurz vor dem Exitus. Ich interessiere mich halt für Germanistik, aber es ist auch okay, wenn andere Leute das nicht tun. Was soll ich dazu sagen ...


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ach, naja, es ist inzwischen zum Usus geworden, alle Leute, die mal eine bessere Interpunktion oder Rechtschreibung einfordern, als Nerds hinzustellen. Dann kommt der "Rechtschreibnazi". Man braucht, wie mal Miles Sabin, der Schreiber des Eclipse-Plugins für Scala, zu mir sagte: Du brauchst eine verdammt dicke Lederhaut. Man darf eben einfach nicht jede Kritik persönlich nehmen, auch wenn sie manchmal so gemeint ist.


Nicht wirklich.

In Diskussionen fordere ich manchmal auch ein gesundes Maß an Rechtschreibung, deine Äußerungen zu diesem Thema sind mMn aber zuviel des Guten und machen wirklich wenig bis kaum Sinn. Das ist immerhin noch ein Onlineforum, in dem es primär um Spiele geht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist immerhin noch ein Onlineforum wo es primär um Spiele geht.



Da fehlt ein Komma vor "wo", außerdem ist "wo" auch unpassend. Ich könnte immer so weitermachen, als Korrektor sehe ich nur die Fehler. Hast ja schon recht, es geht hier um Videospiele, den Spaß will ich mir auch nicht vermiesen lassen, ich liebe Videospiele, aber es wäre schon manchmal nicht verkehrt, würde mal der eine oder andere Bindestrich besser sitzen. Aber nicht vergessen: Es soll doch hier um Spielspaß gehen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber genau darum geht es mir ... du hast den Inhalt des Beitrages verstanden. Mehr oder minder.

Wenn du der Meinung bist, weiterhin auf diese Fehler hinzuweisen, bitte. Ggf. solltest du dich dann trotzdem nach einem neuen Forum umsehen.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Daß die Bindestriche nicht sitzen. Außerdem blinkt da noch immer die gelbe Zwei rechts oben. pcgames.de macht sich über Bugs lustig, hält aber nicht einmal den eigenen Kasten sauber. Da kann man mal sehen, wie schwer Softwareentwicklung ist.



Leseverständnis 5 - setzen!

War auf den , und die anschließende Großschreibung bezogen.
Das hättest du anhand des Zitates aber locker selbst herausfinden können.

In besonders "krassen" Fällen sehe ich es schon ein, wenn man auf Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung etc. hinweißt.
Das was du hier machst, ist "I-Tüpferl-Reiterei" ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> 
> In Diskussionen fordere ich manchmal auch ein gesundes Maß an Rechtschreibung, deine Äußerungen zu diesem Thema sind mMn aber zuviel des Guten



Ich will doch nur, daß die Leute mal "Star Wars"-Film richtig schreiben, verdammichnochma. Wenn das für Dich schon "zuviel des Guten" ist, dann kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Ohne Tüttelchen ist das dann der Star-Wars-Film und nicht nicht der falsche Jedi Ritter. Warum ist das so schwer, mal sauber durchzukoppeln? Ganz schlimm ist ja auch "Bremsen Dienst" oder "Nagel Studio".


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Competition Pro wäre extrem robust gewesen.



Dann hast Du nie Summer-/Wintergames am C64 gespielt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Leseverständnis 5 - setzen!
> 
> War auf den , und die anschließende Großschreibung bezogen.
> Das hättest du anhand des Zitates aber locker selbst herausfinden können.
> ...



Blablabla, tralala. Kannst Du mir jetzt helfen, die 2 mal wegzukriegen? Nur Hater hier unterwegs. Laßt uns doch alle Donald Trump wählen, dann wird endlich alles besser.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur, daß die Leute mal "Star Wars"-Film richtig schreiben, verdammichnochma. Wenn das für Dich schon "zuviel des Guten" ist, dann kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Ohne Tüttelchen ist das dann der Star-Wars-Film und nicht nicht der falsche Jedi Ritter. Warum ist das so schwer, mal sauber durchzukoppeln? Ganz schlimm ist ja auch "Bremsen Dienst" oder "Nagel Studio".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/67/671256e55e7b94c478f77c4dd2aa2641afb98ec711bc9be66307aab25cd881fe.jpg



Nein, das war nicht fair, Rabowke. Dann bin ich eben ein Troll. Aber schreib mal kleine mädchen schule richtig, dann können wir weiterreden. Jeder, der mal für Deutsch einsteht, wird als Nazi und Nerd hingestellt, ist das fair, Rabowke?


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

Außerdem steht noch immer die 2 rechts oben.

An Klugscheißern gab es keinen Mangel, allein an Lösungen haperte es.


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Daß die Bindestriche nicht sitzen.



Dass...


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann hast Du nie Summer-/Wintergames am C64 gespielt.



Oder Decathlon.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Dass...



Für dieses Thema bräuchten wir eine andere Website. Du schreibst wahrscheinlich auch "Recht haben" und "Schuld sein".


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. Oktober 2016)

Wennschon dennschon


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Jeder, der mal für Deutsch einsteht, wird als Nazi und Nerd hingestellt, ist das fair, Rabowke?


Es ist es einfach nur Korinthenkackerei.
Nicht jeder legt soviel Wert auf die korrekte Anwendung der deutschen Sprache.
Vor allem in dieser Größenordnung.
Um für solche Anmerkungen Zuspruch zu ernten, musst du dich vermutlich in einem Rechtschreibforum anmelden.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Jeder, der mal für Deutsch einsteht, wird als Nazi und Nerd hingestellt, ist das fair, Rabowke?


Wer hat dich als Nazi oder Nerd bezeichnet?

Ich finde gut, dass du die deutsche Sprache magst und Wert darauf legst, dass du sie sauber beherrscht.
Von allen anderen das gleiche zu verlangen und ihnen permanent ihre Fehler auf die Nase zu binden, halte ich für Quatsch.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Leseverständnis 5 - setzen!/QUOTE]
> 
> Willst Du ernsthaft sagen, ich hätte in Deutsch eine Fünf gehabt? Das ist ja immer so das Ding, man erwartet eine freundliche Antwort, und es kommt nur Geflame. Ich war ziemlich gut in Deutsch, wie sah es denn bei Dir aus? Man ist so im Internet unterwegs und erwartet einfach mal einen freundschaftlichen Klaps auf die Schulter, aber Pustekuchen, die Haßschreiber haben die Oberhand gewonnen. Das frühe Internet war da ganz anders. Man hackte Telefone bis nach Tokio durch, und am anderen Ende der Strippe waren nur freundliche Menschen. Inzwischen haben auch leider die überkonsativen Menschen begriffen, wie Chat, Forum und Email funktioniert.
> 
> Sechs, setzen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich noch die Hall of Fame für Threads?

Ich schreibe nun nur noch kurze Sätze. So kann niemand meine krude Zeichensetzung kritisieren. Darauf reagiere ich nämlich sehr sensibel. Es verletzt meine Gefühle und ich muss weinen. Sehr viel weinen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> [...]


Nazinerd ...


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> [...]


Oh oh ...

Bereits zuviel Text.


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> . Es verletzt meine Gefühle und ich muss weinen. Sehr viel weinen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für den Rest hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Außerdem steht noch immer die 2 rechts oben.


Was für ne "2" überhaupt?



> An Klugscheißern gab es keinen Mangel, ...


Wie man in den Wald hinein scheißt, so wird das Wetter morgen.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Man ist so im Internet unterwegs und erwartet einfach mal einen freundschaftlichen Klaps auf die Schulter, aber Pustekuchen, die Haßschreiber haben die Oberhand gewonnen.


Moment, ich hab gerade den Faden verloren: Wer hat hier nochmal eine einzelne Zeichensetzung in einem ansonsten fehlerfreien Posting angemeckert?[/QUOTE]


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was für ne "2" überhaupt?



Bei dem Glöckchen hat er 'ne 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Bei dem Glöckchen hat er 'ne 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na endlich mal jemand, der mir zuhört. Ich vermute hier eine Race condition mit Ajax, das ja asynchron, also in einem eigenen Thread läuft. Wenn man dann zu bunt herumklickt, kann es schonmal zu solchen Fehlern führen. Ob die Sysops wissen, was eine Semaphore ist, bleibt zunächst im Dunkeln ...

EDIT: Ich müßte es vor Ort debuggen, aber ich denke, das kriegen die Sysops auch ohne mich hin. Wäre nett, wenn es aus der 2 mal wieder eine 0 werden könnte.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2016)

Strg + F5


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Moment, ich hab gerade den Faden verloren: Wer hat hier nochmal eine einzelne Zeichensetzung in einem ansonsten fehlerfreien Posting angemeckert?



Da weiß icht jetzt wirklich nicht, was Du meinst. Hilf mir doch auf die Sprünge.


----------



## golani79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Da weiß ich*t* jetzt wirklich nicht, was Du meinst. Hilf mir doch auf die Sprünge.



FEHLER! FEHLER!!!!1111elf


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> FEHLER! FEHLER!!!!1111elf



Hihi ... ich musste breit grinsen.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> FEHLER! FEHLER!!!!1111elf





> Ich schreibe alles klein!
> Ich schreibe alles groß!
> Ich hau' mir 'nen Weißwein rein und schreibe nur was ich mein',
> Ihr seid so arm und dumm! Ich scheiß' auf euch,
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coavTGQ_8O8


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Da weiß icht jetzt wirklich nicht, was Du meinst. Hilf mir doch auf die Sprünge.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Da weiß icht jetzt wirklich nicht, was Du meinst. Hilf mir doch auf die Sprünge.



Ach so, ich dachte schon, es wäre was Ernstes. Ich darf also keine Tippfehler mehr machen? Bin ich Bob Dylan oder wie? Aber wie auch immer, danke für das Vertrauen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Oktober 2016)

Immer irgendwelche dämlichen Gifs, ich bin also ein Troll, na danke dafür. Hab's kapiert.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Oktober 2016)

Da ich ja ein Troll bin, darf ich vielleicht nochmal höflich darauf hinweisen, daß da rechts oben noch immer eine falsche 2 steht.


----------



## HanFred (25. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Immer irgendwelche dämlichen Gifs, ich bin also ein Troll, na danke dafür. Hab's kapiert.


*png


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde "Honigpumpe" geil. Endlich mal ein frischer Charakter, wirklich gut für das Forum  

Das ist alles. Danke für eure Zeit.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Immer irgendwelche dämlichen Gifs, ich bin also ein Troll, na danke dafür. Hab's kapiert.


Ähm, nein.

Da steht _"(Ich bin) nicht sicher, ob das jetzt ernst gemeint war oder nur Rumgetrolle."_ - das beinhaltet eben _auch _die Möglichkeit, daß du wirklich nicht verstanden hast, daß es um dein Posting ging, was diesen Offtopic Gesprächsverlauf des Threads initiiert hat.


----------

